# Coffee art, you must see these



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Draw picture on the top of the coffee, it is so amazing and breathtaking.


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

it is so amazing, hope you enjoy, 
just wonder if you would drink it or not..


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Considering the amount I likely will have paid for such a maserpiece of course I would drink it!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

sure to make money if people open a coffee store like that.


----------

